# Напряжение и боль в икре



## Буся (8 Фев 2011)

Уважаемые специалисты! Не знаю, связан ли мой вопрос с позвоночником... Суть вот в чем - у моей сестры (26 лет, вес 45) месяца три-четыре назад появились след. симптомы : к вечеру икры увеличивались в размере (видно было даже) и становились как каменные. При этом боль, и как бы побелевшие они на вид.  Теперь появилась боль, так, как будто от синяков. Вчера попытались помассировать, но только дотронулись, как сильная боль прошила все тело - по спине до головы, по ее рассказам, тело как будто распирало - вот-вот лопнет. Вот как то так nea... Что это за симптомы? Связано ли с позвоночником? Какие обследования пройти? Спасибо.

Добавлено через 1 минуту
А, да! В наличии сколиоз со школьных лет, и еще приличный стаж курения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2011)

Покажитесь специалисту по сосудам.


----------



## Буся (8 Фев 2011)

Спасибо, Доктор 

Добавлено через 5 минут
Вопрос к Насе  и доктору abelar : где в Питере хорошие специалисты по сосудам? Сестра недавно переехала туда


----------



## Буся (10 Фев 2011)

ау, народ! придется Насю спросить в ее  теме....:blush200:


----------

